# Yorkshire Tykes



## bcp (13/4/11)

_‘It’s easy to spot a traditional Yorkshire brew,’ says Paul Ambler, head brewer at Black Sheep Brewery, through a lunchtime slurp of Golden Sheep, his house’s finest ale. ‘It’s the bitterness and aroma that give it away, and the creamy head on the top of the beer – it’s there to moderate the sensation of the bitterness, like cream on the top of your coffee.’ _
http://www.sallyhoward.net/article.php?id=...p;category=food

Just finishing a run of american pale ales & want to get into some english bitters and thought ...Yorkshire. Don't know a lot about them, really. 

1. BEST YORKSHIRE ALE?
Am looking at a recipe for Riggwelter Yorkshire Square Ale - never tried it though. Worth doing? Other recommendations? 

2. CARBONATION - For those who are into it, what level of carbonation do you use? I made an ESB and everyone thought it was flat. If i overcarb it i'll lose the style. If i undercarb it Aussies don't get it... That's a threp in't steans.

_*Yorkshire*
‘Yorkshire is known for producing a creamy head, with lots of bitterness and aroma in the hop character.’

*Suffolk*
‘More of an emphasis on aroma than bitterness; it doesn’t bite. It’s the chardonnay of the beer world.’

*London*
‘Fuller’s is the classic. Quite bitter and distinguished by being traditionally served flat. Northerners find this unappetising.’

*Birmingham*
‘A highly roasted dark malt and very sweet. Can almost be toffee-flavoured.’

*Scotland*
‘Not much hop character, and generally sweet and fruity, except Caledonian which is very English in its characteristics.’

*Wales*
‘No comment.’
_http://www.sallyhoward.net/article.php?id=24&category=food


----------



## Bribie G (13/4/11)

I would start off with the quintessential Dr Smurto's Landlord to get the hang of the style, use Wyeast 1469 but if you can't get that, then Ringwood is a cousin. Regular carbonation, but to get that creamy head, use a pocket sparkler. Also, using either yeast, give the wort a good thrashing / aeration the next morning. 

Pocket sparkler: draw up half a syringe then squirt forcibly right down to the bottom of the glass. Takes a few tries to get the hang.


----------



## gap (13/4/11)

bcp said:


> [1. BEST YORKSHIRE ALE?
> Am looking at a recipe for Riggwelter Yorkshire Square Ale - never tried it though. Worth doing? Other recommendations?



You wont find a recipe for this as they are 2 different beers

Riggwelter a dark ale by Black Sheep Brewery

Yorkshire Square Ale a paler ale by Black Sheep Brewery.

I suggest you try to buy some bottles of each so you at least have an idea of what they are loke.

Regards


----------



## hsb (13/4/11)

I'd still aim very low (by Aussie standards) on the carbonation front, as low as you can go, limb-o-ic ale. lol at the pocket sparkler, nice idea.


----------



## jayse (13/4/11)

I reckon you could pull of a black sheep ale like beer with S-04,

I am not even gunna worry about the flame suit.


----------



## /// (13/4/11)

Easy, Marris Otter, Ringwood Yeast, EKG's.

Some Dodgey Bitter
87.5% MO
1% Crystal (Uk only)
0.5% Roast barley or Patent
10% sugar
Bittered to apporx 30BU
EKG's late and dry hoped
Good English Yeast

Burtonise your water, you need some Cal Sulphate - cant remember the amounts

Scotty


----------



## bcp (13/4/11)

BribieG said:


> I would start off with the quintessential Dr Smurto's Landlord to get the hang of the style, use Wyeast 1469 but if you can't get that, then Ringwood is a cousin. Regular carbonation, but to get that creamy head, use a pocket sparkler. Also, using either yeast, give the wort a good thrashing / aeration the next morning.
> 
> Pocket sparkler: draw up half a syringe then squirt forcibly right down to the bottom of the glass. Takes a few tries to get the hang.
> 
> View attachment 45259



Top tip on the sparkler. At first glance I thought you were advocating a mix of stimulants. 

When you say aeration next morning - you mean pitch it and next day oxygenate the wort again?


----------



## bcp (13/4/11)

gap said:


> You wont find a recipe for this as they are 2 different beers
> 
> Riggwelter a dark ale by Black Sheep Brewery
> 
> ...


Told you i wasn't familiar with what's from Yorkshire. Clone brews has a recipe they call the Riggwelter Yorkshire Square Ale. So looks like they misnamed it.


----------



## felten (14/4/11)

TBN have interviews and clone recipes of black sheep brewery's riggwelter ale. They have the same for Fullers ESB and london pride here and here respectively, and since it wasn't cloned the re-brew here.

If you want to make fullers beers I heartily reccommend listening to all 3 shows a few times, there is a ton of great information there.


----------



## Screwtop (14/4/11)

Lucky to have a few Yorkshiremen locally to taste test my attempts at Yorkshire clones. Their approval gives me the warm fuzzies :lol:

Screwy


----------



## goldstar (14/4/11)

I'd have a look through the hopandgrain recipe site or Norms Almanac on Jims to see if there's anything that jumps out at you there.

My recommendations would be to start looking at something like Black Sheep Ale, Camerons Strongarm, Batemans XXXB and Coniston Bluebird. There's recipes on the net for all of these. Be warned it's a slippery slope though.

For yeast, my house fave for Bitters is Wyeast 1187. Just give it a good thrashing early into fermentation. It loves it!


----------



## np1962 (14/4/11)

/// said:


> Easy, Marris Otter, Ringwood Yeast, EKG's.
> 
> 
> Burtonise your water, you need some Cal Sulphate - cant remember the amounts
> ...



With all due respect Scotty, if you are trying to brew a Yorkshire type bitter Burtonising the water is not the way to do it.
As Butters has said over and over Yorkshire breweries don't use Burton on Trent water.
Lately on the BrewAdelaide Forum


> The second biggest killer is faffing about with the water chemistry, and believing certain sources that state that the water should be full of namby-pamby, southern fairy, arty farty Burton bloody sulphates......as far as some are concerned, England consists (beerwise) of London and Burton on Trent....that's like saying Darwin and Hobart have similar water....


Nige


----------



## Pennywise (14/4/11)

bcp said:


> When you say aeration next morning - you mean pitch it and next day oxygenate the wort again?



Have a look at double dropping, I'm pretty sure Bribies given it a go, not sure if the results are out yet though. Bribie?


----------



## Bribie G (14/4/11)

*water*: For Yorkshire ales you want to emulate the waters pouring off the Limestone Fells of the Pennines and go for at least a heaped tsp of Calcium Chloride. With the exception of Hull Brewery, nearly all the major players such as Tetley, TT, Wards, Stones, etc were in the West Riding which butts up to the Pennines and in the case of Theakston and black sheep are actually _in_ the Pennines In my RO water I use the EZwater calculator and head for over 120 ppm calcium.

*aeration*: Yes, open lid and thrash the next morning to give a second dose of oxygen. According to the yeast book the initial oxygen is absorbed very quickly during the lag phase. With the double dropping, I've done it twice so far with great results - hard to be specific as they were different recipes, but far less trub in the fermenter and a slightly better attenuation (beers seem to be more "crisp").


----------



## argon (14/4/11)

> *aeration*: Yes, open lid and thrash the next morning to give a second dose of oxygen. According to the yeast book the initial oxygen is absorbed very quickly during the lag phase. With the double dropping, I've done it twice so far with great results - hard to be specific as they were different recipes, but far less trub in the fermenter and a slightly better attenuation (beers seem to be more "crisp").




yes much better attenuation... i got 80% out of US 05 by double dropping 1060 to 1011 (typically i would of expected 1014)
Will be doing it for all 1469s too


----------



## Pennywise (14/4/11)

Wow, there some pretty good results guys


----------



## Effect (14/4/11)

NigeP62 said:


> With all due respect Scotty, if you are trying to brew a Yorkshire type bitter Burtonising the water is not the way to do it.
> As Butters has said over and over Yorkshire breweries don't use Burton on Trent water.
> Lately on the BrewAdelaide Forum
> 
> Nige




Was so going to quote that as well :lol:


----------



## manticle (14/4/11)

My current favourite: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1372

I'm not suggesting this is Yorkshire beer - just a british style bitter which seems to be what you are chasing. Carbonate between 1.8 and 2.4 depending on what you like (forget style and forget what other people like). Myself, I like between 2 and 2.4 for almost all my beers so that's generally what I aim for.

As far as water chemistry goes, I would never worry about what water profile is supposedly used by commercials but more what additions will help push the flavours I want.


----------



## Bribie G (14/4/11)

Off topic, M, but where do you get your Simpsons Maris Otter? CB up here don't stock it but I wish they did. Simpsons (Northumberland and Scottish Borders) use true maritime barleys. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fodder (14/4/11)

Completely :icon_offtopic: , but I lived in York for a year back in 07/08 and all this talk of Black Sheep and Landlords is making me thirsty! And giving me the impetus for getting one on the go myself...

Any idea how one would go about emulating Landlords using kit & bits...?


----------



## manticle (14/4/11)

BribieG said:


> Off topic, M, but where do you get your Simpsons Maris Otter? CB up here don't stock it but I wish they did. Simpsons (Northumberland and Scottish Borders) use true maritime barleys. :icon_drool2:
> 
> View attachment 45266




Grain and Grape.


----------



## bconnery (14/4/11)

Fodder said:


> Completely :icon_offtopic: , but I lived in York for a year back in 07/08 and all this talk of Black Sheep and Landlords is making me thirsty! And giving me the impetus for getting one on the go myself...
> 
> Any idea how one would go about emulating Landlords using kit & bits...?


How much bits? Just completely a kit and enhancers? If so, you might struggle to get close with the right kit base, haven't seen the range in a while so no real idea, you want an english pale ale but from memory you could mostly get bitters or esbs. These will mostly be darker than you want. 
Even so, find a kit, give it a good dose of Styrian Goldings for flavour and aroma and ferment with WY1469, or equivalent other yeast, or WY1187 or equivalent other yeast, and you'd be in the area at least. 

Extract wise I think you could have a great stab by finding one of the common AG recipes out there, which are usually something like base malt and crystal only, often cara-aroma, and just steeping the grains, using a plain light malt extract for the base, and following the same hopping schedule. You could also caramelise some of the wort as some do. Same yeast choice again...


----------



## Pennywise (14/4/11)

I'd prolly start with something like Muntons Yorkshire Bitter Fodder with 1469, haven't brewed that kit for ages so memory is very foggy as to what it was like, but if it needs it you could throw some spec grain in there from the Landlord recipes on here


----------



## /// (17/4/11)

NigeP62 said:


> With all due respect Scotty, if you are trying to brew a Yorkshire type bitter Burtonising the water is not the way to do it.
> As Butters has said over and over Yorkshire breweries don't use Burton on Trent water.
> Lately on the BrewAdelaide Forum
> 
> Nige



The records I have show a common approach to water salts, cant remember PPM's but both sulphate and chlorides were used. The brewery was also national, hence anything would have been to within a spec across the brand. Seems more argument was had over the use or not of sparklers than water salts ...

Scotty


----------



## neonmeate (17/4/11)

i have no idea about yorkshire water chemistry...

but i have always thought black sheep ale is one of the saltiest/most burtonised tasting UK pale ales around.


----------

